# MF150 Low RPM Issues



## rightwing927 (Aug 18, 2013)

Brand new to this forum, and a new (old) tractor owner. I bought an MF150 (Perkins AD3 152 engine) over a year ago, and it's a horse. But a couple of months ago it suddenly started to have an issue. It would run on low rpm, both at idle and at full throttle. I'm talking low, like 1500 RPM at full throttle!. It would stall under load like in gear or even running PTO. I went through all the basics that I know of. Replaced the fuel filter, replaced the fuel lift pump. I removed the lines from the injectors and cranked the engine, it appears to have good fuel going to the injectors. I'm lost. I suppose it could be one or more bad injector, but I can't remove the things to inspect them. I've removed the two bolts holding them down, but they are stuck like nobody's business. I think I'm beyond my tinkering ability with this thing and looking for anyone's help (and praying that it's not the injector pump). Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a similar experience on my Case 990 once. Turned out to be a real simple fix. The injector pump shut off rod was not pulled all the way open thus limiting the fuel supply to the injectors. Pulled quite a few hairs out on that one until I found it.


----------



## rightwing927 (Aug 18, 2013)

I never thought to check that. Checked the throttle linkage to make sure that wasn't out of alignment, but never the fuel shutoff rod linkage. I'll double check that this weekend...

Any advice on how to remove those injectors? According to the service manual, they should slide right out after the stud nuts are removed. But these things don't budge. I tried soaking them with Blaster, and even prying them a bit (gently) with a cats paw. Still nothing.


----------

